# looking to go into selection but got prior ucmj.



## gnorious (Nov 6, 2009)

im wanting to attend SFAS this next year but i have a prior field grade art-15 on my record. it was placed into my restricted file, so all that can be seen is that ive had ucmj in my past. i've talked with the recruiter, and iam currently following up on his advice about getting letters of recommendations. the ucmj is the only thing thats holding me back from going right now. im currently in Iraq, so im getting done what i can but my hands are tied to a point with just how much i can do. im currently an e-5 airborne/ and ranger qualified. this next year im attending rslc/sniper according to btn oml. ive reenlisted pda to stay at Bragg so i can attend selection. trying to show i want professional growth so if it comes down to what i want, i can show im wanting to grow. im looking for any advice from SF guys or recommendations about how i should go about this, or what other steps i need to take just so i can get into SFAS. from there on its on me. thank you...


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude, I'm sure a Green Beenie will anwer your inquiry ..My advice is use Capital Letters when using SF/SFAS Special Forces..;)


----------



## car (Nov 6, 2009)

Irish said:


> Dude, I'm sure a Green Beenie will anwer your inquiry ..My advice is use Capital Letters when using SF/SFAS Special Forces..;)



What the Irish guy said. Some long-tabber will come along and give you good advice. Here's mine - get that FG UCMJ out of your records. It's very difficult, but possible. Restricted file or not, get it the fuck out!

And like Irish said, if you wanna be a pro, then act like one - and that starts with the first impression you make. So try using punctuation and the "Shift" key fercrissakes. Becasue whether you're interviewing for a civvie job, or walking into your plt CP or team room for the first time, first impressions are lasting. Think about how you present yourself.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 6, 2009)

Go here: http://www.bragg.army.mil/sorb/SORB_SPECIALFORCES_EARNING.html

Find the enlisted volunteer statement, and you will see this:





> 5. Have you been convicted by a court-martial or have disciplinary action under UCMJ (Article 15) in your official military personnel file?  Yes______ No _______ If so, why and when did you receive the Article15?
> 6.   Soldiers that have disciplinary action noted in their official military personnel file *may not apply*.  This provision can only be waived by the Commanding General, United States Army Special Warfare Center and School on a case by case basis.
> 
> 7.   I am aware that, if so determined by the appropriate SF commander, I may be declared unsuitable for further SF training.  _______ (Initials)


 

My big question right now, have you even done any research into what you need to do to even apply for SFAS?

You are a no-go at this station.


----------



## gnorious (Nov 7, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Go here: http://www.bragg.army.mil/sorb/SORB_SPECIALFORCES_EARNING.html
> 
> Find the enlisted volunteer statement, and you will see this:
> 
> ...










Yes i have done research into the pre-requirements. After I learned of no prior history of UCMJ or recurring history of correctional issues. I contacted the recruiter at Fort Bragg, and he explained to me what I have to do. So far I have followed up on everything from Commanders recommendations from my Co. Cdr. all the way to my Btn Cdr. My most recent Ncoer is a combat Ncoer and is stellar. So I have done my research, Im waiting til I get back to Bragg to go speak with the recruiter. Im just looking for any other advice from outside of what the recruiter gave me that could be given. So im busting my ass right now to get ready so If my packet does go to the Cdr, for review it will represent who I am, and that I have grown and learned from my mistake.


----------



## dknob (Nov 7, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what did you do?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 7, 2009)

I know a guy who got a local Article 15 that stayed at the BN level. The guy went to SFAS and passed and went on to the Q course and is now in my unit. I guess it all depends on what you did and the severity of the Article 15. Your best bet is to keep talking to the recruiter because he will have the answers you are looking for.


----------



## gnorious (Nov 7, 2009)

dknob said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you do?





I got caught in possession of a unregistered fire arm on post, and schedule 3 controlled substance oral prohormones. I was at first to just recieve a summarized Art-15 but it tumbled down hill. I recieved a field grade with no rank taken away, and no time taken away. It was my mistake I messed up, but I have learned from it, and became a better soldier and leader.


----------

